# Cass and Denny ~ Bonded Pair



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

Meet Cass and Denny! Cass is a 5 year old spayed doe, mixed breed (The grey and white rabbit), and Denny is a 5 year old Mini Rex buck (The black and white rabbit). They are both rather friendly but at the time, extremely overweight.

They belonged to an older woman that found she was no longer able to care for them. If we weren't prepared to take these two in, she was prepared to make the drive out to Canmore to release them so they could be taken care of there (Being "taken care of" equaling being gassed, as that is what is currently happening to the feral rabbit population in Canmore).

When we went to pick them up they were living free roam in the back yard and were extremely fat. Despite being a bit timid at being picked up, they were fairly friendly and were easy enough to get in the small cage they had prepared for them.




Denny and Cass were just vet checked and other then their little weight problem, they are both healthy and have surprisingly good teeth for their age.

They are both ready to be adopted out and got to a home where they will be provided plenty of space to excersise indoors and get their weights down again. They do come with all their supplies so they are good to go! The only catch is they ABSOLOUTLY have to stay together, these two are completely into each other and are constantly grooming and loving on the other. 

If anyone is interested in a sweet, loving pair of social bunnies, these are the rabbits for you!


----------



## mstu_09 (Dec 6, 2012)

If only I lived in Canada, they are cute


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2012)

:adorable:


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

SOOO cute. I wish, but I am having to rehome one of mine as it is and you live to far away


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 17, 2012)

Cass and Denny are still up for adoption!


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 10, 2013)

Cass and Denny were adopted!


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2013)

Cassidy and Denny were both returned, unfortuanately, and are back up for adoption. They are sweet as can be.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 30, 2013)

Awwww, so sorry things didn't work out for Cass & Denny. Hope you can find them the wonderful loving bunny home they need & so deserve! Would be great if one of our RO members could give them that home!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry things didn't work out for Cass and Denny. They are both so adorable! Hope they find good homes soon.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

They are adopted, and definitely permanently now!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 29, 2013)

Yay!!!! So happy to read all these happy endings!!! 

Rue


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 3, 2013)

That is great! I am happy to hear such fantastic news.


----------

